# Cost of schooling in Phuket



## tbaden (Jul 20, 2013)

I've been looking at different schooling options for my children aged 11, 13 and 15 in Phuket. So far the price of schooling my derail my work opportunity there. 

Anyone have any advice on reasonably priced schools for expat kids?


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

There are three bands of schools in Thailand with somewhat hazy boundaries between each:
*international schools
* bi-lingual schools
* mainstream Thai schools
Can we assume you are limiting your search to just the first category, and have already googled on "international school phuket" and been through the results?

International school costs is the big killer for many expat budgets, they really are on par (in pricing) with good schools in the West and there is nought you can do about it. If you go to the next tier down then you have a mixed bunch (depending on location) from 'almost' international schools with many hours of English instruction each week to 'almost' Thai schools with just a token expat teacher or two and very few hours of lessons in English. Best bet is to delve into relevant discussion threads in Phuket-specific expat forums and see what others think of the schools that are within your budget.


----------

